# 99-cents sale! Award-Winning Care Book--for Kitten Lovers!



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hello!

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, last week my first "Kindle-ized" book was born:

*Complete Kitten Care* covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, *Complete Kitten Care *  offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!)

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, Amy,

Welcome to the Kindleboards.  I have six cats and two dogs.  Yes, I am insane!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Maria Hooley said:


> Hey, Amy,
> 
> Welcome to the Kindleboards. I have six cats and two dogs. Yes, I am insane!


You're a braver purrr-son than me! And thanks for sending me the Kindleboards info, Maria! This is a very cool place.
best,
amy


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Boards, glad to have you here.  I have 4 cats and love em all!!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

char said:


> Welcome to the Boards, glad to have you here. I have 4 cats and love em all!!!


Thanks Kenbr--how'd you get my book cover to come up? Kewl! and Char, that's a gorgeous kitty. Seren has a feather toy much like that, only she prefers the "sparkle balls" (if the Magical-dawg doesn't steal them first).

best,
amy


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

This sounds like a great book!  We rescued a stray kitten from the streets a year ago... and one from the kitten shelter.  We love them so!

Vicki


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

kinbr said:


> Hi Amy! To add links to Kindle books, we use the old version of Link Maker:
> http://www.kboards.com/link/link-maker-1-0.php
> 
> There are instructions for creating an image link on the lower half of that page.
> Please post if you have any questions! There are lots of helpful people here.


Thanks! I chased my tail for an hour trying to figure that out. Will work on it more tonight. (I am LIKING this community!)

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Vicki,

Thanks so much. My kitty Seren(dipity) was a found kitten--asleep in a flower pot on my friend's back porch. They sure do purr their way into our hearts. *s* And it's coming up on kitten season...June is "Adopt A Shelter Cat Month." This time of year, I get the most kitten/cat questions in my practice. The rest of the year, dogs get lots of attention, too.

best,
amy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Amy!
Welcome to Kindleboards.  Your book looks like a winner!  And at an attractive price as well!  Best of luck!
(Me?  3 cats, 2 dogs, 1 horsie)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Hi Amy!
> Welcome to Kindleboards. Your book looks like a winner! And at an attractive price as well! Best of luck!
> (Me? 3 cats, 2 dogs, 1 horsie)


Hi Carol, 
Thanks for the warm welcome! We live on 13 acres in N.Texas and always intended to get horsies, too. *s* I can about ride the dog, anyway, LOL! Of course, the cat wasn't pleased when he out-weighed her at 8 weeks of age. What kind of horse? I'm in the middle of quarter horse/paint horse world, and took lessons some years ago on a gorgeous Arabian.

best,
amy


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Amy, she's an American Saddlebred.  I got her when she was three-that was 23 years ago.  So she truly is my baby!  Her name is China Doll, and I rode her earlier today!   
If you click on Early Morning Trail Ride in my signature, you can see a picture of her and my daughter.  I love that picture - it's about 5 years old now I think!

13 acres - sigh - sounds heavenly!  I'm in So. Cal. on a postage stamp size lot!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Amy, she's an American Saddlebred. I got her when she was three-that was 23 years ago. So she truly is my baby! Her name is China Doll, and I rode her earlier today!
> If you click on Early Morning Trail Ride in my signature, you can see a picture of her and my daughter. I love that picture - it's about 5 years old now I think!
> 
> 13 acres - sigh - sounds heavenly! I'm in So. Cal. on a postage stamp size lot!


She's stunning! Looks like a lot of horse, too. Love the name... China Doll.

best,
amy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, I might have to invest in this book.  I've promised to get my DGDs a kitten when I finally get moved and it's been a long, long time since I've had a kitteh around.  I've been studying up on ICANHAZCHEEZBURGER, but they don't have many how to's on there.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, I might have to invest in this book. I've promised to get my DGDs a kitten when I finally get moved and it's been a long, long time since I've had a kitteh around. I've been studying up on ICANHAZCHEEZBURGER, but they don't have many how to's on there.


Hi Brendan,
I love icanhazcheezburger! But nope, not much prescriptive help there re: the kittehs. *s* If you decide to take the plunge, let me know how you like the book. Seems I can update/revise with this sort of thing, so I'm really anxious to hear feedback. Oh...and if possible, adopt a pair of kittens so they'll attack each other instead of your toes at 3 a.m. *s* You can do it with one kitten but they teach each other bite/claw inhibition much better than us "hoominz" can manage.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Amy, from another North Texas resident!  I can officially say I have no kittens -- the youngest of my 6 cats just became a mancat last week (had his first birthday, that is ), and he's so proud of himself now. LOL Best of luck to you with the new Kindle version of your book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Well howdy, Steph! Glad to meet a fellow Texan. And those "man cats" are so precious, aren't they, when they feel all grown up. Puff out their lil' chests and strut around, LOL! I'll be updating, revising and "kindle-izling" my "aging cat" and "aging dog" books in the weeks ahead as well, but you won't need those for many years with your young man kitty. *s*

purrs,
amy


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> Hi Brendan,
> I love icanhazcheezburger! But nope, not much prescriptive help there re: the kittehs. *s* If you decide to take the plunge, let me know how you like the book. Seems I can update/revise with this sort of thing, so I'm really anxious to hear feedback. Oh...and if possible, adopt a pair of kittens so they'll attack each other instead of your toes at 3 a.m. *s* You can do it with one kitten but they teach each other bite/claw inhibition much better than us "hoominz" can manage.
> 
> purrs,
> amy


Good advice! They'll be outside kittehs and I have to wait till I build my fence in the backyard so they will have immediate refuge from any loose doggehs in the area. I'm going to let my DGD (the elder) read the book and become acquainted with all the nuances of kitteh kare. She will certainly update me where necessary since she has no problem expressing herself.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Good advice! They'll be outside kittehs and I have to wait till I build my fence in the backyard so they will have immediate refuge from any loose doggehs in the area.


LOL! Love the picture! Oh...and as for the fence, are you familiar with www.catfencein.com a cat-safe product you attach to existing fences? It really works to keep those escape artist cats contained. *eg*

best,
amy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Amy,

Looks like you've gotten a big welcome from our KB "cathouse" residents. LOL! <it's a joke, people!> Anyway, here's the official 'welcome' too:

Welcome to KindleBoards  And congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Betsy & Ann,

Yes, I've been welcomed by a virtual clowder of cat (lovers) and more! What a terrific warm and giving group of book lovers.Thanks so much for the welcome and the fine print...I've reviewed the rules and will revisit them regularly. 

I used to be a moderator on the old compuserve catsforum (I'm old as dirt, LOL!), and since then active in several writer and pet forums. Moderators sometimes have a thankless job but looks like you've got a great group here, a reflection of the whole site as far as I can tell. 

Now if I can just keep my cat off her paw-top computer to keep her from posting (she doesn't read rules), I'll be fine! 

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings again, Kitten & Cat Lovers! 

I'm catnip-happy with the progress made with my first Kindle book. Complete Kitten Care has THREE glowing reviews in less than a week, and a paw-full of sales as well. I hope those who read and like it will post more (glowing?  ) reviews, too. 

For me, I believe the sales were a result of posts to my Twitter, Facebook, and pet writer followers. Oh, and the fact that many people consider themselves the "mom-cat" to their fur-kids probably helped with Mother's Day sales.

I hope others are doing equally well, or better. This is a great adventure, and I look forward to continuing the Kindle-ization process and learning more from all you fine folks.

Of course--as authors, I suppose we're all also the "mom" of the books we birth.  

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Amy, and a belated welcome from another cat-owned person!  Seems to me I visited the Compuserve catsforum (or petsforum?) a few times.... my, that was a long time ago. 



Amyshojai said:


> if possible, adopt a pair of kittens so they'll attack each other instead of your toes at 3 a.m. *s* You can do it with one kitten but they teach each other bite/claw inhibition much better than us "hoominz" can manage.


Really?? I thought they _encouraged _each other... "See, this is how you do it. You pretend to be asleep, and then you wait until the Person is, and then you sneak just a little bit closer... a little more.... focus on the big toe... ready... aim... and POUNCE!"


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

But Susan - You forgot after POUNCE - BITE!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL! Yeah, but those tiny kitten teeth don't really hurt... it's the razor-sharp kitten _claws _that do more damage!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Hi Amy, and a belated welcome from another cat-owned person!  Seems to me I visited the Compuserve catsforum (or petsforum?) a few times.... my, that was a long time ago.
> 
> Really?? I thought they _encouraged _each other... "See, this is how you do it. You pretend to be asleep, and then you wait until the Person is, and then you sneak just a little bit closer... a little more.... focus on the big toe... ready... aim... and POUNCE!"


Hi Susan,

Wow, the CompuServe CatsForum was long ago...1998 because I came initially to promote the Purina Encyclopedia of Cat Care book launch, and the loved it so much I stayed. A bunch of those folks now have a new cat/dog/horse/etc BBS site (PetsForum) but I don't get to visit very often.

And yes, kittens CAN be taught bad habits too. *giggle* The kitten-size teeth and claws aren't terrible to deal with, but if they don't learn claw/bite inhibition as babies, the adult-size chompers and claws will REALLY nail you!
purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> But Susan - You forgot after POUNCE - BITE!


LOL! Yep, Carol, they're like little race-cars with that "elevator butt" pose, revving up the rear paws, and then ZOOM! Sort of a drive-by bite-and-claw to get you to chase and play.

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> But Susan - You forgot after POUNCE - BITE!


Carol, you know (of course) that kittens think humans are gigantic squeaker toys! They bite us just to hear the squeal. *s*

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yep, I'd purrrrrr if I could. A happy update about my Complete Kitten Care book--several positive reviews, solid tags (thanks folks!), and even a handful (pawful) of sales this past weekend. I really didn't know what to expect, especially since there isn't as much nonfiction. But I'm very pleased with the to-date success and hope that all the folks who've read the book will also post a review.

I've provided excerpts to several online websites, too. Do other folks have success with this practice? With nonfiction, it works quite well in the print arena, and I would think it's even more helpful with an Ebook since a click-able buy-link could be included. 

Thanks again to everyone who has answered questions, tagged, offered your experience and insight. I am cat-egorically delighted and grateful!

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Big discussion on my FB page about how to refer to cats (well, dogs too)-- he, she, it? 

In my nonfiction books I generally alternate chapters and refer to the pet as he/she. But in shorter articles, unless it's a specific pet, I simply choose a gender.

For pet lovers, in my experience, calling a dog or cat "it" just hisses off the reader! What do you think? 

Apparenly readers thus far like how I handled the gender/pronoun question in Complete Kitten Care, since the book continues to sell.  

woofs & purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I got a phone call this week from the producers of THE BALANCING ACT, a Lifetime TV Network morning "magazine" and they wanted me to be a guest author and talk about Complete Kitten Care for "Adopt-A-Cat-Month."

Yeeeee-hawwww! Right? Well NO! 

After spending a half hour on the phone doing a pre-interview (that's common, to see how the guest would perform on tv), I learned that guest authors had to be qualified/screened for approval. Not just anybody gets an invite to come on. Okay fine. Next I was told about all the WONDERFUL perks of being a guest--name/book/link to website in blurb from show's Enewsletter sent to 20 million (MILLION!) viewers; script approval....wait, huh? Yes, they TELL you what to say in your 3- minute segment because the spots are "branded" by companies who pay $40,000 for the privilege.

But wait, that's not all! ("Tell 'em what's the prize, Amy...") Authors don't have to pay the $40,000 like companies do. Instead, authors who are chosen for this great privilege only pay *$4900.*

And...I was done.

Listen, folks, I'm all about publicizing my book. But I've been on literally hundreds of TV shows, from the Today Show to No-where, USA, and NOBODY ever requires the guest to pay a fee. On the other side of the desk, I've been interviewing for radio and tv for 20+ years and I have never asked to be paid to include someone as a guest/expert. It just ain't done!

If you wish to pay for advertising, you should be able to control the content, be told the number of viewers, results of the advertisement and more. Don't get sucked in. Unless you have the extra $$ to play with, and don't care.

As for me and Kindle sales for the first month of publication--I couldn't be happier!

best,

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Monday to one and all! June is Adopt-A-Cat Month and you can hear myPet Peeves radio program (http://www.markiac.addr.com/PET_LIFE_RADIO/peevesep59.html) on the subject. My book Complete Kitten Care has been selling like crazy, too, probably because it's kitten season. At the $2.99, this revised and updated triple-CWA-award-winner beats the value of the print version...last I looked, the out-of-print paper copies listed at $30 and more, yikes!

Most authors, I've found, have a "furry muse" that seems to help them with the writing, either by inspiration or simply a comforting presence. Do you have a cat or a dog near by when you write? My cat Seren(dipity) sometimes sits ON my manuscript! (everyone's a critic).

purrs & woofs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The month of June is "Adopt A Cat Month" and by sales of my kitten book, LOTS of folks have invested in some furry love. For a first attempt at kindle-ization, I'm more than pleased at the response after less than three months.

THANK YOU to all who have read, reviewed, "tagged" and continue to spread the kitten-word about this book. You can see a couple of excerpts on my new Pet Peeves site, about the "Best Adoption Age" http://pages.videojug.com/pages/724-Best-Kitten-Adoption-Age and how to judge the "Best Kitten Sources." http://pages.videojug.com/pages/725-Best-Kitten-Sources

I'm still debating whether to raise the price or not, but when it goes to POD and other sources, my publisher will up the cost...so I'm tempted to leave this at the $2.99 as a bargain destination. What do y'all think?

I'll be posting info on the next book shortly--this time on aging cats! (the dogs will come along soon, too, never fear!)

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

According to book sales, a huge "herd" of Kindle owners also have kittens! I guess the Kit-n-Kindle-Boodle goes together, LOL! Thanks to all who've discovered the fun of adopting a new furry love, and making June's "Adopt-A-Cat-Month" a wonderful success. In fact, you can listen to the AVMA's public service announcement about the event in an audio radio spot:

http://www.avmamedia.org/display.asp?sid=262&NAME=June_is_Adopt-A-Cat_Month

I've known for a long time that writers, readers and pets go together. My cat Seren wants to "sit" on anything I'm reading (cats "read" by absorbing the info through their nether reasons, I suspect!). It's nice to know that Kindle folks continue that furry tradition. So whether you have a kitten, or know somebody who has one, I hope you'll check out Complete Kitten Care.

Folks, taking off for NYC tomorrow morning early to attend the Thrillerfest conference. So if I'm late replying (should somebody post here), I'll catch up on Monday when I return.

purrs,
amy


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

Have fun at Thrillerfest. True about cat's butts. Punky was trying to read "The Passage" along with me yesterday, makes it danged hard to read the words through her fur. Hoping for more sales for us both.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I just added my glowing review for Complete Kitten Care, along with plenty of tags.  The kittens we will get in about a month will really appreciate all my new kitten knowledge, and I know I'll be referring to the book quite often as our parent-kitten relationships grow.  Bravo!!

PS  I love the interpretation about why cats love to sit on whatever you're reading!  It makes purrfect sense. (Sorry, I just had to spell it that way.   )


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

NitroStitch said:


> I just added my glowing review for Complete Kitten Care, along with plenty of tags. The kittens we will get in about a month will really appreciate all my new kitten knowledge, and I know I'll be referring to the book quite often as our parent-kitten relationships grow. Bravo!!
> 
> PS I love the interpretation about why cats love to sit on whatever you're reading! It makes purrfect sense. (Sorry, I just had to spell it that way.  )


Wow! Thank you so much! I'm just back from NYC attending "Thrillerfest" (another WOW experience) and what a treat to read this message upon my return. Thanks so much and I'm delighted that you enjoyed the book and the future kittens will benefit.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

For all those new "pet parents" out there, I've posted more than a dozen free articles at my website--including some excerpts from "Complete Kitten Care." You can read the info here:

http://pages.videojug.com/sites/144-Pet-Peeves/page_collections/61-Puppies-Kittens-Adoption-Info

I'm so pleased that lots of folks have "adopted" my kitten book and I hope it continues to help the kitten lovers out there!

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm back after 10+ days in the mountains, ready to work on the next kindle-ization project (on aging dogs). Meanwhile, I keep finding things to add to the current titles. So perhaps in the future, the Complete Kitten Care book will include the answer to:

Why cats (and dogs) insist on schmooze time when we're in the potty?  Here's my answer:

http://cats.about.com/od/askamy/a/why-do-cats-seek-attention-in-bathrooms.htm

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm purrrr-fectly delighted. *s* And in thanks for all the wonderful reviews, "tagging" efforts, and word-of-mouth, here's some free content from the book--socialization tips for kittens, plus a color version of one of the pictures from inside the book.

http://pages.videojug.com/pages/1007-Kitten-Socialization-Tips

I'm a sucker for cute kitten pix and am delighted all the fuzzy baby images turned out so well.

best,
amy


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, I just found this -- we have a brand-new kitten (rescued from a vacant lot, she's a total lovebug) AND an aging mean cat. I wish I'd known how to induce bite inhibition in HER. Well, she never bites hard, but she was a huge scratcher.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Ah yes, the scratch-maniacs, LOL! Funny how some do a lot, and others not much scratching at all. *s* I just added some updates to the "aging cat" book (and dropped the price) so it'll be available at week's end after review. The "aging dog" book is currently in review, too. 

How do your kitten and older cat get along? Old timers can get their tail in a twist over those juvenile delinquent kittens. *s*

purrs,
amy


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

the old-timer doesn't have a tail, but if she did it would certainly be twisted.   Lots of hissing. The kitten started out terrified of her, but has gained a lot of confidence because she's realized the old meanie will not actually hurt her (she's been very restrained) and has started wanting to play with her. Now she whaps the kitten on the head with her paw, and as soon as she turns away the kitten whaps her right back. I almost feel sorry for the mean old thug, she's certainly getting her own back ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

LOL! I assume the "whop" upside the head has claws retracted. *s* I usually recommend intro-ing a younger to an older kitty, because the youngster won't upset the senior cat's social standing. The mature cats usually are pretty tolerant of the juvenile delinquent kittens.

Problems arise when the older cat hasn't been around other kitties and is buffaloed or even frightened by an out-of-control kitten maniac. Of course, my cat Seren at age 13 still acts like a kitten, LOL!

Hope you enjoy the book! I gotta share this review (just got it yesterday!):

Complete Kitten Care by Amy D. Shojai-"A true treasure of a reference book. Packed with everything from where and how to choose a kitten to health and behavioral information, even seasoned pet owners will discover answers to questions found nowhere else." _By Marci Kladnik, Catalyst for Cats Board Member (Santa Ynez Valley News, August 5, 2010) _

purrs & headbonks,
amy


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, she's giving her those discipline smacks with the paw raised high, then a quick bat, and no claws. The youngster acts submissive when it happens, but seems unfazed.

I bought your kitten book last night and it is EXCELLENT. Thanks for making it so affordable! I will review when finished.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thank you so much! I appreciate every review that I get. Hopefully, before the month's over, the book will also be available in POD. Have a great weekend...and enjoy the fur-kids!

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow, just overnight the sales of my kitten book went nuts!  Not complaining, at all, but 'tis a puzzlement. Just to celebrate, here's a fun "Ask Amy" column to share--it applies to kittens as well as adult kitties (and d*gs)--

Why does your pet follow you into the bathroom and insist on attention?  Here's why:

http://cats.about.com/od/askamy/a/why-do-cats-seek-attention-in-bathrooms.htm

purrs & trills,
amy


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Hahahaha! I think our kitten's bathroom obsession has a different motivation -- she LOVES to watch the toilet flush, and will pester the human sitting on it to hurry and get to the entertaining finale already.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thalia, how funny!   Have you seen those YouTube videos of the cat that actually FLUSHES the toilet? Talki about an outrageous water bill, LOL! I know that I could teach mine to use the toilet but don't want to risk having her learn to flush.  

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Purrrrrrrs & Headbonks, kitten lovers! Thanks to everyone "adopting" the kitten book, and I hope it entertains, enlightens and ...what's another "e" word that would fit? Energizes!

To that end, here's a link to an article for tips on how to cool the jets of high-jinx from juvenile delinquent kittens...that is, play aggression.  As a certified animal behavior consultant, I end up posting lots of free articles and this will give y'all a taste of what to expect in the kitten book. Actually, some of the same cute-and-cuddly kitten photos from the book also illustrate some of the articles.

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/seven-ways-to-stop-play-aggression.htm

Oh, there's several more articles at the same site covering other types of cat aggression, should your special pet so indulge. 

best,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I am purrrrrrrrrrrr-fectly delighted that August saw a bumper-crop of kitten books be adopted by new owners.    And now, I've something else to celebrate....a spanking-new cover for Complete Kitten Care with some fuzzy kitten charmers. *s* 

We're nearly to the end of kitten season, although I just saw some "older" kittens at the local PetSmart adoption venue. But if you're planning to adopt, or know someone who has a new baby, take a look for yourself. The Cat Writers' Association, Inc. awarded this book (first printing) three "Muse Medallion" awards for best book, and best photography. 

purrs & trills,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

For those interested in seeing a few of the cute-beyond-belief kitten pictures inside the book (with a few pertinent catty comments!), take a peek at this:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/36868726/SH-T-My-Kitten-Says


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy weekend! It's a great opportunity to spend quality time with your kitten (or adult cats ) This week I received a fluffy flurry of fun "cat play" questions at my regular column and thought I'd share the answers here. If you ever wondered why kittens and cats prefer certain types of toys or styles of play, take a peek at the links, below:

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/How-and-Why-Cats-Play.htm

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/Cats-Toys-and-Cat-Play.htm

Of course, there's quite a bit more information about kitten play (plus adorable kitten pictures) in the book. Watch this thread for the announcement when the print version becomes available.

Purrrrrrrrrrrrrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Purrs & trills, all you kitten lovers!  It's time for the weekly link to good kitten info. See, I'm the behavior columnist over at cats.About.com so have a wealth of free cat and kitten content on the 'net ready for feline fanatics to pounce on. Much more detail, of course, is in the book but this will get you started. This week it's all about "output," because with kittens sh$%^&*! happens! 

How to stop kittens from tracking poop
http://cats.about.com/od/askamy/a/Ask-Amy-Cats-Tracking-Poop.htm

Why do cats follow you to the bathroom?
http://cats.about.com/od/askamy/a/why-do-cats-seek-attention-in-bathrooms.htm

Now go pet all your kitties for me!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Kitten time again!  The "Ask Amy" columns the past week or so have been filled with (ahem) elimination queries. So here's all the "poop" that's fit to virtually print!

Why do cats poop or pee in the sink or tub?
http://cats.about.com/od/askamy/a/Ask-Amy-Pooping-In-Sink.htm

Do your kitties chew? Usually it's a d*g problem but many felines love the taste of plastic--here's why:
http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/Why-Cats-Chew-Plastic.htm

Enjoy! Oh, and by the way--the PRINT version (complete with the pictures) of Complete Kitten Care is in the works.

purrs & trills,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The month started out slow but slowly (the kittens were napping), and now has picked up steam. Must be all the catnip being inhaled! 

When COMPLETE KITTEN CARE was first published, it garnered several prestigous awards from the Cat Writers Association (best book, best work on kittens, and best cat photos!). This year I'm pleased to brag a bit that some of my articles have again been honored in the contest, and I wanted to share a couple of links. An article on cat training (and you can do this with your kittens!) has received a Certificate of Excellence and is up for a Muse Medallion Award (announced in November):

http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/a/how_to_clicker_train_cats.htm

Do your kittens and cats know how to walk on a leash? Come when called? Do tricks? Please share your training tips--my kitty will about do back flips for Philly cream cheese. 

purrs & trills,
amy


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

We used the instructions in your book to train our kitten to go outside on a harness and lead. We don't "walk her" like a dog -- we just hook her onto a long line and let her romp around in the back yard while we hang out! 

She has also taught herself to play fetch.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How fun! Seren also "leads" while I follow with the leash. She wants to run-run-run to a tree and climb about 4 feet up the trunk...and then I'm supposed to catch her as she leaps off.    Siamese are supposed to be good at fetch but she never caught the hang of that. She will come when called, though, and sit up, and wave. But she expects to be paid.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

Every cat I've ever known would come when called -- because that usually means dinner!

Our old cat, when she was younger, hunted cooperatively with us. She would call frantically if she found a bug high up on the wall, and expect us to knock it into reach. And when we find a bug, we have a special call that she knows means "Come get the bug!" and she'll come and look everywhere for the bug when she hears it.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

You're absolutely right! Teaching a cat to come when called is one of the easiest commands...just link the command to the sound of kibble hitting the bowl, or the whirr of the can opener.  

Love it about the hunter helpers, that's priceless! I have a similar "special" call/tone of voice that my cat recognizes when there's a bunny out on the patio. She'll race from anywhere in the house for that.

Thanks for sharing--I may share your "come get the bug" story with friends, that's hilarious and so cat-like. They train US half the time.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I posted this link over a month ago but some folks may have missed it. For those interested in seeing a few of the cute-beyond-belief kitten pictures inside the book (with a few pertinent catty comments!), take a peek at this:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/36868726/SH-T-My-Kitten-Says

And for those wondering how the "big cats" (no, not adults...the lions and tigers and cheetahs, etc) have fun on Halloween, check out these kitties playing with pumpkins! Who knew, pumpkins act like catnip for some.  Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcT4paZfflg&feature=fvwk

purrs & trills,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What is a kitten, if not a little fur-ball of love? Heck, there's a REASON they're so cute (so we won't kill 'em for scratching stuff, pooping in the wrong place and attacking our toes. ) So exactly how do they show us they love us? Here's how:

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/tp/how-cats-show-love.htm

What are some other ways your kittens (or adult cats for that matter?) show love?

purrs & whisker kisses,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Meee-wow! The kitten book is ranked #1 for "cats" in the Kindle book store! Oh, and if folks are interested in the print version--forget the $48 used version being offered...just got word from my publisher that it will SOON be back in print from WhoDaresWins.com publishing, with a few new photo bonuses. 

I'm holding a book signing in Sherman TX on November 12th to launch the new print version (as well as the Aging Cat print version, and a book on American Pit Bull Terriers). And I'll be in White Plains, NY at the Cat Writers' Association Annual Conference speaking, presenting an award, and signing books at the cat show the weekend before Thanksgiving. I'll post further details next week.

Meanwhile--here's your weekly taste of kitten fun. Ever wonder why some cats love to lick or chew plastic? Here's the answer:

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/Why-Cats-Chew-Plastic.htm

For those of y'all looking to adopt a kitten for the holidays, this excerpt from Complete Kitten Care offers some tips:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/34345432/10-Tips-for-Kitten-Sources

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Complete Kitten Care, revised and a 2nd edition released on Kindle last April, has clawed-climbed the cat book charts to reach Kindle #1 ranking. And yesterday I got copies of the PRINT book and it's absolutely stunning! The full-page pictures pounce off the page, and I'm simply thrilled with my publisher http://www.WhoDaresWinsPublishing.com.

The launch party (should I say "pounce party?") is tomorrow, and benefits a local soup kitchen because I'm asking folks to donate pet food for needy pet owners at the free lecture. Other books will also be available--details in the link, below, and if you're in North Texas I hope you'll stop by. If you're not in N Texas, the Kindle version is already available and the paperback should be on amazon.com in the next week, right in time for the gift giving season. Here's the PETS MATTER press release about the lecture and signing:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/41081637/Pets-Matter-Trinity-Release-1

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings! I'm here in White Plains, New York, attending the Cat Writers' Association 17th Annual Writer conference this weekend--AND it's the debut of the updated 2nd edition print version of COMPLETE KITTEN CARE! I'll be signing copies at the Westchester Cat Club Cat Show on Saturday afternoon (details at http://www.catwriters.org).

If you're in the market for a kitten, here are a couple of free articles that may help--first one, how to give a cat as a gift (yes, you CAN do this, with care!) 
http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/How-to-Give-Cats-as-Gifts.htm

And here's an article about economical cat gifts for that purrr-son who has everything.  Enjoy!
http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/15-Cat-Gifts-Under-25-Dollars.htm

Hope to see you at the cat show! (I'm video-ing some of the cats so will post links later to cute-and-fuzzy footage)
purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Last Saturday I presented a seminar on my "kindle-ization" journey to the Cat Writers' Association, and showed them my first-ever Kindle book, Complete Kitten Care. This book remains my most popular Kindle title, and it's all thanks to you, the readers (and kitten lovers!). It's also now been re-born in print for the second time after being reprinted several times...so that's what? a ninth live?  

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, Complete Kitten Care became my first "Kindle-ized" book--I hope it will be helpful for those welcoming a new furry friend over the holidays.

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person with 23 pet care titles published. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. Seren showed up as a dumpedkitten about 14 years ago. The two of 'em keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!)


purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings to all! And thank you to all who have "adopted" my cute-and-fuzzy Complete Kitten Care...which also has the nitty gritty information kitten lovers need. It's only been a short time since Thanksgiving and I wanted to share with y'all my take--Thanksgiving the Pet Writer Way. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/thanksgiving-the-pet-writer-way


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Tis the season....for kittens to get into holiday mischief! Whether you plan to adopt a furry baby, or already deal with a kitty houligan, pet parents need to take steps to protect their belongings (AND safeguard the kitty delinquent from harm!) over the next several weeks. Here's a free article with 10 tips for keeping kitty safe, and your sanity intact, enjoy! Oh...and lots more info (of course) in the book Complete Kitten Care

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/Cat-Proof-Holidays-10-Holiday-Safety-Tips.htm


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your kitten (or adult cat) lay waste to the Christmas tree? It can be tough to keep a determined furry fiend away from holiday temptations. So why not give in....Here's how to make a Cat Safe Tree! My latest article from the nice folks at AOL's Pawnation, enjoy!

http://www.pawnation.com/2010/12/16/create-a-christmas-tree-for-your-cats/

Of course, there are more must-knows about cats and kittens in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Christmas Eve!

Did you know that all proper tabby cats have an "M" on their forehead...and got it on the first Christmas day? Here's the story, one of my all time favorite cat legends, enjoy:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-christmas-cat-story


----------



## cherylktardif (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a very timely ebook. I wonder how many kiddies will find a kitten under their Christmas tree this year...  

I will have to write an ebook about Pomeranian Princess Puppy Care. lol


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl--I hope all the new kitten owners have a wonderful time (and so do the kitties). I love the idea about Pom-Princess Puppy. They do act like royalty.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Year! And...it's Feline Friday over at my blog, with my cat offering her take on Feline New Year's Resolutions.

If your kittens and cats (or other critters) had resolutions, what would they be? (Maybe..."learn how to read" ) Actually, cats "read" by sitting on the page (or Kindle-screen) and absorbing the content through their nether regions. 

Here's Seren-kitty's offering, enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-cat-new-years-resolutions


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Well we're a week into the New Year, and my Seren-kitty is already hissed off! The Magical-Dawg won a book for his resolutions...but hers got ignored? What's up with that?

Here's the low-down (fun stuff) at the latest Feline Friday blog, enjoy! And of course, there are more kitten details in the book--either Kindle or print 

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-kitty-keep-away-socialization-how-cats-read


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's Feline Friday again--and my latest AOL Paw Nation article just went live. Do you have a claw-maniac kitten? Check it out for claw training tips that work:

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/01/14/cat-scratching-7-sofa-saving-training-tips/

For more feline fun, my blog has some late-breaking news on a free Cat Behavior Email Course from cats.About.com, plus some neat articles on how to teach your cat to fetch and more:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-scratch-this-free-cat-behavior-course

Enjoy--have a purrrfect weekend.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

We MUST stop meeting like this.  Yes, it's Feline Friday blog time, and once again, a PawNation article--this time, all about common pet myths (dog and cat both), as well as cat repellent, and explaining feline head-bonking behavior:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-pet-myth-teries-why-cats-bunt-kitty-kryptonite

What are some common pet myths you've heard? Incidentally, the book Complete Kitten Care includes some nifty cat legends as well as all the must-knows about caring for the little guy. It's now available in all Ebook formats, AND in print.

Have a great weekend!

amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

HISSSSSS and TELL! Do your cats get growly and aggressive? It's one of the most common behavior complaints of cat owners. And if you have a kitten, you're likely to experience "play aggression." He WILL grow out of it...eventually...but can drive you mad in the meantime.

My latest Feline Friday blog features yesterday's Paw Nation article on common times of cat aggression and what to do--hope it helps!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/tabby-thursday-solving-cat-aggression


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm so thrilled to share with you a RAVE REVIEW of the kitten book! Turns out, the book actually helped keep a kitten in his home. I've blogged about it--so enjoy meeting Barney-kitten, as well as some of the tips that helped save his furry little tail from being evicted!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-cat-introductions-101

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's Feline Friday on the blog, with lots of fun links about how cats (and d*gs) show love...just in time for Valentine's Day. 
That includes links to my AOL Paw Nation latest...and articles on what "elevator butt" means. Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/furry-friday-how-pets-show-love

AND...I hope you'll share your furry love by "gifting" a kitten lover with a copy (Ebook or print) of Complete Kitten Care.

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness...a new article sure to generate some discussion. Does your cat's color indicate personality? Are orange cats pushier than gray cats? Do black cats accept other kitties more readily than calicos?

Feline Friday blog has links to the latest cat behavior articles (including one on why cats leave poop uncovered, and a radio show on dental health). Enjoy!

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-litter-box-problems-dental-health-month-kitty-color-personality


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The latest Paw Nation article--this one on _felinese_ (cat language)--went live this morning. The link is in my blog, along with some other fun articles and tips:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-cat-behavior-felinese-saving-shelter-cats

How do YOUR kittens and cats "talk?" Other kitten care must-knows are in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Okay, are you ready for this week's Feline Friday blog? It's SEX & THE SINGLE PET!  So did that get your attention? Hope so...it includes links to some free cat behavior articles, a radio show interview with an ASPCA expert, a fun video--well, what are you waiting for? 

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-sex-single-pet

purrs & trills,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This week I took my "old cat" Seren to the vet for her annual check up. Whew! Do you have problems getting your kitty to accept the carrier, or a halter and leash? This week's blog has some how-to tips to reduce the vet visit angst and they work best on KITTENS! (like how I sequed right into the book topic  )

Here's the blog--and there's more kitten training tips in the book, of course, which is available in all Ebook platforms and print--in time for the upcoming kitten season.

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-vet-visits-stranger-danger-cat-training-tips


seren leash & table by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your kitten STARE at that stranger in the mirror? Hiss? Or want to play? This seems mostly to be a behavior of kittens but some adults continue to be entralled by their reflection. Here's what's going on:

http://cats.about.com/od/amyshojai/a/Who-is-That-Cat-in-the-Mirror.htm

Of course, you can find lots more answers to all-things-kitten in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Greetings, kitten lovers! My latest Paw Nation article features--KITTENS! All the do's and don'ts when you adopt. Enjoy!

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/03/25/caring-for-your-kitten-10-dos-and-donts/

And for an extra treat, here's an excerpt from the kitten book that goes into further detail on the best age to adopt:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/03/25/feline-friday-ps-10-kitten-care-dos-donts/

Please browse the blog--subscribe if you wish (there'll be free books there in the future!)

purrs,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Friday--and I've a couple of kitty "treats" for y'all. First off--it's spring, and kitten season is upon us! I really want to get COMPLETE KITTEN CARE into as many "paws" as possible to help get new kitties on the right track, so I've lowered the Kindle price to $2.99 for the next 100 purchases...(or until the end of April, whichever comes first). If you know of shelters who'd benefit by letting kitten adopters know, I hope you'll share the news.

This past week my latest Paw Nation article posted--what friends/family don't "get" about my pets. Enjoy!
http://www.pawnation.com/2011/03/29/my-relationship-with-my-pets-what-friends-dont-get/

And today's Feline Friday blog ask the question--will ya please let me SLEEP for heaven's sake
http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/01/feline-friday-claws-effect/

Seren's Blue Bed  by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Me-wow! Folks really jumped on the kitten book special--closing in on the end when the price goes back up, so don't delay if you've a new kitten needing a kindle version. 

It's FELINE FRIDAY over at the blog, with "why cats hate the vet" and how you can ease the angst...AND a very lucky young boy-kitty who found a home yesterday. Enjoy! http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/08/feline-friday-why-cats-hate-vets-feline-fate/


cat sunbathing by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Feline Friday! Over at the blog, there's new updates, the latest PawNation article on "weird things cats do and why" (http://www.amyshojai.com) and...this Ask Amy video. Of course, lots more how-to and DIY advice in the book


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Easter! and....if you have Easter lilies around cats, kittens, dogs -- GET 'EM OUT OF THERE!

Easter lilies kill cats, and make other pets very sick. The latest blog explains:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/22/feline-friday-easter-lilies-kill-cats/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know it's NATIONAL HAIRBALL AWARENESS DAY?!

Ya can't make stuff like that up. 

And the timing is purr-fect because I just wrote on the subject for AOL's Paw Nation. Of course, you can also read the kitten book to learn why cats get hairballs, and what to do--but you'll find 7 home care tips (and hairball-reducing treat recipes) in the blog--and more cute pix:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/04/29/feline-friday-national-hairball-awareness-day/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What sort of games do YOUR kittens play? Here's the why & how about kitty games, enjoy! Of course, lots more detail in the book. 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/06/feline-friday-squeaky-games-kitties-play/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Friday! (never mind the "13" part ... ) Today's blog included a link to my recent Paw Nation article about cat litter issues--AND the latest AskAmy video on stopping kitty yowls. Enjoy! And may you miss no more sleep due to feline caterwauling.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/13/feline-friday-ask-amy-kitty-yowls-litter-ary-woes/

Of course more kitten info is available in the book--hint hint.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

TGIF--Thank Goodness It's Furry...a Feline Furry Friday, that is. *s* The link below to the blog includes the latest Paw Nation article on kitty Neatniks--how and why cats groom. There's also a fun Ask Amy video addressing the kitty's idea about giving "nasty gifts" yuck! More details are in the book, of course. 

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/20/feline-friday-ask-amy-neat-freaks-nasty-gifts/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you stay ahead of all the "to-do" lists in your life? That's the Feline Friday blog today--along with another Ask Amy video about keeping your kittens and cats off counters, enjoy! Lots more kitten-cute (SQUEEEE!) pictures and info in the book of course.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/05/27/feline-friday-ask-amy-countertop-cruisers-choosing-battles/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's Feline Friday over at the blog--and today's Ask Amy video addresses kitten play aggression. There's also some kitten-licious pictures at the blog...and, of course more in the book! Enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/03/feline-friday-ask-amy-cute-kittens-that-bites/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Meeee-WOW! It's Feline Friday, and the latest Ask Amy video is posted (why cats purr? do YOU know why?), PLUS a free book give-away drawing for those who post a comment on the blog. Yes, I'll send the winner a choice of the Kitten Book (or of two others, you pick). Happy Weekend, y'all!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/10/feline-friday-ask-amy-cat-smiles-book-love/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Feline Friday! the blog has links to the latest Paw Nation article--Helping Scaredy Cats--plus an article AND the latest Ask Amy video on why cats groom, enjoy! You'll find more kitten-specific tips in the book, plus some SQUEEEEEE! cute kitten pictures.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/17/feline-friday-scaredy-cats-ask-amy-why-cats-groom/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Feline Friday! Over at the Bling, Bitches & Blood blog, the latest Ask Amy video covers "why cats knead" -- plus some other fun kitten paw-facts. More info in the book, of course. Enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/06/24/feline-friday-need-to-be-kneaded/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How kittens play--fun stuff! Just in time for a holiday weekend so you've no excuse not to indulge the wee monsters! http://www.pawnation.com/2011/05/04/playtime-how-to-interact-with-your-cat/

Oh, and for all you readers with cats out there--ever wonder why cats insist on sitting on your books? Ask Amy offers some insights  Of course, many more kitten mysteries explained in the book, enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

My latest Paw Nation article--Why and how cats fall on their feet, enjoy!

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/07/07/kitty-falls-how-cats-land-on-their-feet/

Of course there's lots more kitty-centric info in the book (plus cute pictures)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Fun facts about kitty tail talk, enjoy! More details in the book, of course.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/15/feline-friday-translating-kitty-ass-ets/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your kitten inhale?  All about catnip, how it affects the kitty brain (like LSD!) from my latest Paw Nation article, plus an Ask Amy video, enjoy! Of course, lots more kitten fun and fact in the book.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/22/feline-friday-got-herb-kitty-catnip-delights/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your kitten like water? How does kitty cool off on these hot days? Check out the blog (below) with a swimming cat (no joke!).

http://amyshojai.com/2011/07/29/furry-friday-competability-seeing-eye-to-eye/

Actually, kittens cool off the same way adult cats do--by licking and grooming themselves. Learn more about how your kitten behaves, why she does what she does, and ways to best care for her in the award winning book! That'll ensure she's one COOL cat!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

One of my FB followers sent me an Ask Amy question for the video--how to help shy kittens. How do YOU help your shy kitty friends? Enjoy the blog and video--but of course you'll find lots more kitten details (plus SQUEEEE! pictures) in the book.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/05/feline-friday-ask-amy-teaching-shrinking-violet-shy-cats/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do YOU channel your "inner fur-kid?" Here's my take--and the blog has a way-kewl fun video of a chicken "mothering" a litter of kittens, SQUEEEE!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/12/furry-friday-channeling-your-inner-fur-kid/

Of course, the book has lots more tips. Have a fun 'kitten-ish' weekend!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, kittens and cats can get HEARTWORMS! All about it in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/19/feline-friday-heart-to-heart-about-heartworms/

More on kitten health in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do your kittens READ...yes, that's right, how do they read and how do you read them? Today's blog has some tips.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/26/feline-friday-kitty-communication-how-cats-read/

Much more kitten-icity in the book, with cute pictures, too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have a SAFE holiday weekend and if you're traveling with your fur-kids (kittens, puppies, dogs, cats, gophers, whatever) the tips in the Feline Friday blog may be helpful:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/02/furry-friday-labor-day-travel-pets/

On another note--just for safety concerns for those with pets heading to the beach or playing around the pool, here's a bonus link to info on keeping 'em safe--and first aid tips for drowning!

http://puppies.about.com/od/Puppy_Health/a/Puppy-Drowning-First-Aid.htm

Of course, much more kitten-specific info is in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know it's HAPPY CAT MONTH? How do you keep your cat happy? Here's a 10-point list courtesy of CATalyst Council, plus an Ask Amy video answering the question--do cats have ESP? Why do they STARE! Enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/09/feline-friday-happy-cat-month/

Of course, more kitten details are available in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you considered adopting a kitten (or other pet) that's perhaps "hard to adopt?" Next week Petfinder.com promotes adoptions of these needed and oh-so-worthy pets, and today's blog offers some insights--AND a place for you to share your stories.

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/16/furry-friday-adopting-other-abled-pets/

There's also a fun "Ask Amy" video in the blog, enjoy! Of course, all your kitten must-knows along with SQUEEE! cute kitten pix are in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's "Feline Friday" blog has lots of fun info on why kitties don't drink enough water, and tips to get them drinking. Do your cats drink from the faucet? LOL! Check out the video, too:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/23/feline-friday-kitty-drinking-problem/

More kitten info of course is found in the book with lots of cute pictures, enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So is your kitten an in-your-face confident kitty, or a shrinking violet cat? Today's blog includes an Ask Amy that answers the "why" of some shy cat behavior, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/09/30/feline-friday-in-your-face/

More kitten-specific info is in the book of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Friday! I hope you'll never have this problem but just in case---today's blog with an Ask Amy video, why does my cat spray? Ewww! With some tips to stop it:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/07/feline-friday-ask-amy-why-does-my-cat-spray/

More kitten specific info in the award winning book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats eat grass? Ever wonder why? Check out the blog and Ask Amy video:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/14/feline-friday-why-does-my-cat-eat-grass/

You'll find out all kinds of other fun kitten stuff in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your cat a "door dasher?" Around Halloween, that can be a terrible risk to lose your kitten. Today's blog has tips for curbing the dashers--plus an Ask Amy to help with the kitty urges to go outside:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/10/21/feline-friday-help-for-door-dashing-kitties/

Lots more specifics to help you raise your kitten--in the book, of course! Purrrrrrrrrrrs--have a great weekend.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Feline Friday--here's a past blog that helps you understand kitten communication, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/08/26/feline-friday-kitty-communication-how-cats-read/

You'll find more must-knows about kittens in the book, of course--plus SQUEEEE! cute pictures.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you have a loud-mouth kitten? Or is he having litter-ary problems? Today's blog addresses both issues:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/04/feline-friday-ask-amy-old-loudmouth-kitties/

You'll find much more kitten-specific info in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Learn how to teach your kitten some scratch-limits! Today's blog features TWO "Ask Amy" videos with tips for claw training:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/11/feline-friday-screen-scratching-maniac/

More kitten training info is available in the book of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have you ever given your cat a bath? ARE YOU INSANE? lol! Actually today's blog offers tips how to do it--and why you'd want to:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/18/feline-friday-cat-baths-are-you-insane/

More tips on kitten care in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's blog has lots about kitten socialization as well as the latest Ask Amy video:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/11/25/feline-friday-copy-cat-socializing-kittens/

Lots more kitten specific info is in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's blog has tips for creating your kitten-safe holiday tree, enjoy!

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/02/feline-friday-cat-mas-trees-book-winners/

The book has lots more info on caring for Christmas kittens. *s*


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

NOW you tell me! Our kitten climbed the Christmas tree last year, and then spent the holiday season removing all the ornaments within kitten-reach from the floor ... now that she's a grown-up lady cat we'll see if she can behave herself, but she's still pretty wacky so I have little hope!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thalia, those kittens sometimes stay furry trouble makers all their lives! LOL!

For more feline fun, here's the Friday blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/09/feline-friday-12-weird-cat-behaviors-explained-2/

Yes, weirdness, thy name is CAT! Of course, more kitten stuff is explained in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's a holiday story about my Seren-kitty's first Christmas--and how she became my feline muse:

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/15/feline-friday-christmas-sparkles/

That picture on the blog is also in the Complete Kitten Care book (plus a bunch of others), to illustrate all the must-knows about kittens!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's blog is an excerpt from the book--How the Tabby Cat Got Her "M"

http://amyshojai.com/2011/12/23/feline-friday-a-christmas-cat-story-2/

Several more cat legends are in the book, along with all the must-knows of kitten care.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hope you won't need this info--because kittens SHOULD be kept safely indoors out of the weather. But cold weather safety is an issue for all pets. Here's my latest Huffington Post article on the subject:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amy-d-shojai-cabc/pet-health_b_1144938.html?ref=health-and-fitness&ir=Health%20and%20Fitness

You'll find all the kitten specific info -- and lots of SQUEEEEEE! cute pictures, in the book. *s* Have a safe and wonderful New Year's celebration. For pets fearful of fireworks of the New Year, check out these tips (yes, they work for cats, too):

http://puppies.about.com/od/BehaviorProblems/a/Scary-Noises.htm


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So did you get a new kitten over the holidays? Having issues with the potty training? Today's blog has lots of tips including an Ask Amy video on the subject:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/06/feline-friday-ask-amy-kitten-litterbox-training/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows for your kitten in the book.  And lots of SQUEEE! cute pictures.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is that new kitten driving you batty with needle-sharp claws? Here's a preview of what you'll find in the book--tips on claw training and answers about (urk) declaw:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/13/feline-friday-scratching-the-surface-dont-declaw/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's more tips for introducing that new kitten into your home:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/20/feline-friday-cat-to-cat-introductions/

You'll find many more kitten care tips and advice in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How long can you expect that kitten to be a part of your life? For nine lives and beyond, we hope!  Today's Feline Friday blog discusses longevity:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/01/27/feline-friday-celebrating-old-cats/

You'll learn all the must-know kitten training behavior and care tips in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you communicate with your kitten? Shouts and whispers, or silent stares? Today's blog comments on what happens when one loses his/her voice:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/03/furry-friday-say-what-silent-communication-r-us/

Lots more kitten specific advice in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's almost Valentines Day--how do YOUR kitten's show love?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/10/feline-friday-how-cats-show-love/

More info about all-things-kitten in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today's Feline Friday blog discusses something that every cat-loving computer owner out there probably has had to deal with--why do cats want to sit and/or play on the keyboard? And how do you stop them from deleting (or inputing garbage) into your writer-icity?

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/17/feline-friday-how-cats-read-computer-cat-astrophe/

You'll learn a whole lot more about why kittens do what they do in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you celebrate Easter with lilies? BE CAREFUL! They are toxic to cats. Here's the details:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/02/24/feline-friday-beware-easter-lillies/

The book offers more solid care tips for your kittens.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I have a guest blogger today over at the Feline Friday blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/02/feline-friday-cat-snuggling-101/

Do your kittens snuggle or argue with each other? You'll find loads of tips how to keep the cat peace in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do cats hate cars? And how can you ease the angst? Yesterday's Feline Friday blog offered answers:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/09/feline-friday-ask-amy-why-cats-hate-cars/

You'll find all the must-know advice for kitten lovers in the book, right in time for kitten season!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your kittens SUCK!? Wait, don't get the wrong idea...but they do nurse on pacifiers sometimes (or even themselves). Learn more in this blog and Ask Amy video:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/16/ask-amy-why-cats-suck/

Of course you'll find even more information in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow--awesome review of the book was posted this week: http://www.alident.org/2012/03/book-wrym-review-amy-shojai/ along with a truly fun author interview here: http://www.alident.org/2012/03/amy-shojai-the-purrr-fect-author/

I've also posted some of the SQUEEEEE! cute kitten pictures from the book on my own blog here: http://amyshojai.com/2012/03/27/cute-kitten-pictures-review/

The book is about more than cute-icity, though. You'll earn how to understand kitten language and "talk back" to them, train kittens, deal with behavior issues, and care properly for them. Oh, and there are fun cat legends and a boatload of further care tips/links. After all, it's nearly kitten season and I want y'all to be prepared!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your kitten leave aromatic (ahem) deposits outside the box? Today's blog and Ask Amy video offers explanations and tips for solving the behavior!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/06/feline-friday-poop-alicious-remedies/

Learn all the must-knows about loving and caring for a kitten in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Today on the blog -- and of course even MORE kitten-specific info in the book


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Learn about the "whoops" effect with kittens in today's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/20/feline-friday-solving-behavior-problems-in-your-multicat-household/

More details about kitten care in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday was NATIONAL HAIRBALL AWARENESS DAY! How did your kittens celebrate? 

http://amyshojai.com/2012/04/27/feline-friday-national-hairball-awareness-day-2/

There's lots more kitten care advice in the award-winning book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Kittens on the counters? Here's what to do!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/04/feline-friday-second-story-cats-countertop-cruising/

Lots more tips in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What are you doing for your FUR-KIDS for Mother's Day? And do you know all the ways they show their love to you? Here are 14 ways:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/11/furry-friday-mothers-day-for-pets/

Of course, you can show YOUR love by empowering yourself with great pet-centric info (look no further than the kitten book  )


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I hope you won't have to worry about this for a long time--but your kittens that lose a furry friend may benefit from yesterday's blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/18/furry-friday-pet-grief/

All the must-knows on kitten care and training (yes, they CAN be trained!) can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your cats get to experience the GREAT OUTDOORS? There are risks involved...but you can offer safe outdoor excursions. Some tips are in this blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/05/25/feline-friday-outdoor-cat-safety/

Of course, lots more kitten-specific care information is in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yesterday's Ask Amy video addresses spay/neuter:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/01/furry-friday-spay-neuter/

You can find all the kitten "must knows" in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Kittens often are high wire artists that scale great heights--and even though they may land on their feet, a great fall can seriously injure them. The blog addresses how cats land on their feet and high rise syndrome:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/08/feline-friday-kitty-falls-high-rise-syndrome/

You'll find out all the kitten must-knows in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you name your kittens? Unique names abound--and a bunch of wonderful kitty names are being discussed on my blog (for a chance to star in the next book!):

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/15/feline-friday-name-that-cat/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows about kittens in this book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since!

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 14-years-YOUNG. 


purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's nearly here--that is, the 4th of July celebration! But does it turn your kittens into cowering furry hairballs? The latest blog has answers for dealing with fireworks fears for your pets, please share to keep your cats (and dogs) safe:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/06/29/furry-friday-making-fireworks-fears-flee/

Of course, the book has all the must-knows for kitten lovers, enjoy!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do YOU care for your kitten's claws? What if they tear? First aid help in the blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/06/feline-friday-kitty-claws-pedicures/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under my Seren-kitty's pictures.


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 14-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Absolutely VITAL info if you love a cat--you DON'T need to give up your pet if/when you become pregnant! And cats do not make you more likely to commit suicide (even if behaviors may you pull out your hair!). Learn more in the free blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/13/feline-friday-suicide-reporting-crazy-cat-astrophies/

Of course you can find all the must-knows about kitten care in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, the book has lots of CUTE kitten pix like this one...but even more important, all the must-knows for caring for and training your new fur-kid.


kitten with typewriter by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Allergic to cats? Here's help!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/07/27/furry-friday-allergic-to-achoo-pets-heres-help/

Lots more info about kitten care in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

One of the biggest complaints I hear from new kitten owners is that the new baby ZOOMS especially at night. Here's some help for those furry insomniacs so that you can get some sleep:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/03/feline-friday-foiling-furry-insomnia/

Of course, all the must-knows of kitten care can be found in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What treats do your kitties love? Some tips for TREATING SMART on the latest blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/10/feline-friday-greenies-treats-for-smart-peeps/

You'll find all the must knows about kittens in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last week the blog talked about "treating smart" and this week the theme continues:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/17/feline-friday-10-people-foods-for-cats/

Does your kitten like people food? Now you can know what's healthy for them! Of course, you'll find all the MUST know kitten-icity in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Teach kittens from the beginning with these tips so they WON'T hate the vet!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/24/feline-friday-why-cats-hate-vets-what-to-do/

Learn all the must-knows in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

So how did you name your kittens? All about "the name game" on the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/08/31/cat-names-101/

Lots more fun kitten facts and info in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your kittens rule the roost? Ever do something "bad?" How do you handle poor kitty behavior? Tips in the blog offer some help:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/07/oh-behave/

Of course, all the kitten "must knows" are in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know if you keep your kittens slim you increase the cat's lifespan? It's true! And here are some tips to keep your Tubby Tabby trim:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/14/8-ways-to-slim-a-cat/

All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Last week was "Less Adoptable Pet Week" -- including kittens. Learn more in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/21/less-adoptable-cats/

Of course you can find all the MUST KNOWS about kittens in the book!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Amy--

I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes [URL=http://www.facebook.com/#]http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172[/url]

Cheers!
Dana


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is your cat happy? How do you know? Here are some fun clues:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/09/28/happy-cat-month/

You find all the must knows about kitten care and keeping your baby healthy AND happy in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your kittens wear costumes? Dooooo tell! Some awesomely CUTE pix in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/05/halloween-cat-costumes-hissss-terical/

You'll find all the must-knows in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

If she pees in the bathtub, is she being bad? WARNING! She's asking for help--learn more about urinary tract disorders in this blog post:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/12/the-stoned-cat/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 14-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Fun article on the blog---all about ghost cats! Does your kitten see ghosts? That could explain a lot!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/19/ghost-hauntings-cats-and-ghosts/

More kitten-centric must-knows are in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Would your kitten or cat protect you from interlopers? These cats did! Fun info:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/10/26/attack-cat/

Of course you can learn all the must-knows in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you HISS off your cat? You'd be surprised!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/02/how-you-hiss-off-your-cat/

Learn all the must-knows in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm in the process of recording this book for Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect!

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 14-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, the book has lots of CUTE kitten pix like this one...but even more important, all the must-knows for caring for and training your new fur-kid.


kittens play fighting by amyshojai, on Flickr


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are the kitties climbing your holiday tree? Dogs eating the ornaments? Tips here for keeping your holidays (and pets) safe!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/11/23/pet-proof-your-holidays/

All the must-knows for kitten care are found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What's the best gift for kittens this holiday season? Good info about their care, behavior and training! (yes, they CAN be trained!).


kittens on ladder by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 14-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hope this isn't an issue with you and your loved ones--but tips if your kitty hates your significant other:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/07/help-my-pet-hates-my-date/

Of course, all the MUST KNOWS about kittens can be found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

A Cat-mas story for kitten lovers:

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/14/holiday-sparkles-a-cat-mas-story/

All the must-knows for kittens are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Will you get a new kitten for Christmas? Or give one as a gift? Here's how to do it right!

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/19/how-to-give-pets-as-gifts/

Of course, all the must-knows for kittens is found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why "Tabby" wears an "M" -- a Christmas Cat Legend (excerpt from COMPLETE KITTEN CARE)

http://amyshojai.com/2012/12/25/why-tabby-wears-an-m-a-christmas-cat-story/

More kitty legends, care info and behavior/training tips are in the award winning book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

COMPLETE KITTEN CARE is now available as an AUDIO BOOK! Woot! And yes, that's MY voice doing the VO:

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_2?asin=B00AJQHTSG&qid=1357404420&sr=1-2

Of course, you can also get this award-winning book as an Ebook or trade paperback, with all the must-knows for that new furry baby.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Here's an excerpt from the book:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/11/newborn-kitten-development/

Learn more about your furry baby, what to expect, how to train (yes you CAN train cats!) and more in the book.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How to home care for kitten colds:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/18/curing-kitty-congestion/

Of course all the MUST KNOWS about kitten training, behavior and care are in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Litter-ary mistakes? Check out the blog with tips for stopping the spraying:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/01/25/stop-cat-spraying/

Of course, all the must knows for kitten care and behavior can be found in the book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I know y'all love Kindle books, and the book is available in print--did you know it's also now available as an AUDIO book? (And yes, that's my voice ) Learn more here!

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_2?asin=B00AJQHTSG&qid=1359843347&sr=1-2

COMPLETE KITTEN CARE provides all the must-knows about kitten care. Does someone you know need a Valentine "kitten aid?"


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The purrrrr-fect Valentine's gift for pet lovers is a KITTEN! And then...a book to help them care for the luv-bug. 

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 14-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The rest of today (Feb 16) COMPLETE KITTEN CARE is reduced to 99-cents!

Go ahead...you know you want to...adopt a kitten. This book has all the must-knows you'll need!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Did you know your kittens and cats can have dental problems--of course you did! But how do they compare to your own? Find out in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/02/22/9-dental-issues-you-share-with-your-cats-and-dogs/

The book has all the kitten must-know info (plus some SQUEEE! cute kitten pictures!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I know y'all love Kindle books, and the book is available in print--did you know it's also now available as an AUDIO book? (And yes, that's my voice ) Learn more here!

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_2?asin=B00AJQHTSG&qid=1359843347&sr=1-2

COMPLETE KITTEN CARE provides all the must-knows about kitten care. Get ready for spring kitten season...Does someone you know need a "kitten aid?"


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your kittens recognize themselves in mirrors? Or think it's an EVIL TWIN! Here is what's going on:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/15/cats-mirrors/

The book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE has all the must-knows about kitten behavior and care (and more!).


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

BEWARE LILIES & CATS! Please keep Easter Lilies out of reach, they're toxic:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/22/lilies-plus-cats-mean-death/

All the must-knows about kittens are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Happy Easter Weekend! Please be careful about the candy, though--kittens are clueless (one reason we love 'em):

http://amyshojai.com/2013/03/27/easter-candy-caution-for-pets/

All the must-knows about kitten selection, care, and behavior are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do YOUR cats hunt?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/05/how-cats-hunt/

For more cat-centric info to raise your kitten right, check out COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Learn all about kitten whiskers--how many does your furry wonder have?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/12/cat-whiskers/

All the must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do your kittens show affection?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/19/cat-egorical-affection/

More great kitten info in the book, of course--just in time for KITTEN SEASON!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do your kitties enjoy eating grass?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/04/24/pet-grass-treats/

More kitten-licious info and must know tips are in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are your kitties nibblers...or gulpers? Learn how cats eat in the most recent blog here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/03/how-cats-eat-and-drink/

All of the MUST KNOWS about kittens are in COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Great (late  ) idea for Mother's Day for pet lovers:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/10/personalized-pet-bowls-review/

Of course, the book can offer lots of mom-day luv, too with COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Amy-

I gave you a shout-out at Book Luvin' Babes--https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Have a lovely weekend!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hi Dana...thanks so much! (running over to check and share...)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How to bathe kittens--here's a brief excerpt from the book:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/24/how-to-bathe-cats/

Of course, you can learn all the MUST KNOWS about kitten care--purr-fect for kitten season and that new baby--in COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'm having great fun with folks sharing their cats' personality traits in this blog--wanna share yours?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/05/31/cat-breed-traits/

You'll find all the must-know info about COMPLETE KITTEN CARE in the book, of course.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's ADOPT A CAT MONTH! *s* Get all your must-knows in COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/07/national-adopt-a-shelter-cat-month/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Complete Kitten Care is #1 Best Seller in Cat Care & Behavior!

Want some litter-ary tips? Check out some reviews of potty products here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/06/28/litter-products-review-pure-nature-litter-one-litter-genie-litter-locker/

Learn all the must-knows in this award-winning book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Does your kitten make a mad dash each time the door opens? Training tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/05/feline-friday-help-for-door-dashing-kitties/

All the must-knows for kitten lovers can be found in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

COMPLETE KITTEN CARE has all your must-know kitten answers--and fun info-tainment! Here's a taste:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/07/19/cooling-kitten-play-aggression/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do your pets react to music? Some insights in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/02/cats-dogs-music-oh-my/

All your kitten must-knows are in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Is heavy litter weighing you down? Help is on the way! Here's a review of a soon-to-be-released half-weight clumping litter:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/09/lighten-the-load-reduced-weight-litter-helps-humans/

All the must-knows for your kitten can be found in the book, of course: COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Dealing with pet allergies!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/16/allergy-to-cats-8-16/

All the must-knows for your new kitten are in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

How do you keep kittens entertained? Here are some tips:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/23/safe-hot-weather-activities-8-23/

All the must-knows for kitten lovers are in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I hope your kittens are faithful to the litter box...but if not, check out some of the tips (including an ASK AMY video!) in the blog:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/08/30/cat-sprays-8-30/

You can find all the must-know kitten info in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Are your cats kept inside--or allowed out? The most recent blog has created some conversations:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/13/how-to-keep-outside-cats-safe-pet360-wants-to-know/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What does your kitten eat? Grain free? Mouse? Does it matter? The latest blog with some surprising info:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/20/grain-free-cat-food-does-it-matter-hillspet-has-answers/

You can find all the must-knows on kitten care in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Do you hire a pet sitter? Or would you like to earn $ doing it for others? Interesting info here:

http://amyshojai.com/2013/09/27/sitting-pretty-earn-pet-sitting-income-for-the-howl-idays-beyond/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows about kittens in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Want some spooky kitty tails...I mean tales? 

http://amyshojai.com/2013/10/25/black-cats-kitty-myths-pet360-halloween-contest/

Lots more fun kitten care info and tips in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Been a weee bit AWOL traveling to NYC for a big Purina summit (stay tuned for some great new content!) and also working on the next thriller (this time with lots more cat-centric stuff). Meanwhile, here's the latest blog with an ASK AMY video that addresses how cats push our buttons to get us to do what THEY want!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/11/22/ask-amy-why-does-my-cat-want-pets-when-i-get-up/

Of course, you can get all the must-know kitten advice in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Problems with claws?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/06/ask-amy-how-do-i-teach-cat-claw-etiquette/

Of course, all the MUST KNOWS about kittens can be found in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Why do cats hide under the bed?

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/13/ask-amy-why-do-cats-sleep-under-the-bed/

You'll find all the must-knows for your new baby in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Tis the season...tips for cats and Christmas trees here!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/20/cat-mas-tree-safety/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows for kittens in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Have a new clueless baby? Here's tips on potty training:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/01/03/how-to-litter-box-train-your-new-kitten/

Of course, all the must-knows about the new pet can be found in COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I have a new kitten! Read his story here:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/02/07/karma-comes-home/

And yes, I'm using all the tips in COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Look who showed up a week or so ago. Magical-Dawg has a new best friend! and the Seren-kitty is NOT happy. The story here: http://amyshojai.com/2014/02/07/karma-comes-home/

And yes, all the must-knows about kittens in COMPLETE KITTEN CARE are being put to use!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

And another cute kitten pose. *s* All the must-knows can be found in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I call it "liberation training" when you teach your kitten to walk on a leash because it opens up the world (safely) to him! Today's blog has tips on how to do it:

http://amyshojai.com/2014/03/28/how-to-leash-train-cats/

Of course, all the must knows about kittens are found in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Karma-Kitten is a pest toward the snoozing 17-year-old Seren. You can find all the must-knows about kitten care and behavior in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Vivian Gendernalik (Apr 23, 2014)

Amy, I just had to come and remark how absolutely handsome your german shepherd is. He is much better appreciated in your amazon author page in that larger photo I found by following your name through your Complete Kitten Care book. His markings are gorgeous and his expression and features are fabulous. If I wasn't too old now to handle a larger dog, seeing him makes me desire getting a beautiful shepherd like him. 

Vivian


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Vivian Gendernalik said:


> Amy, I just had to come and remark how absolutely handsome your german shepherd is. He is much better appreciated in your amazon author page in that larger photo I found by following your name through your Complete Kitten Care book. His markings are gorgeous and his expression and features are fabulous. If I wasn't too old now to handle a larger dog, seeing him makes me desire getting a beautiful shepherd like him.
> 
> Vivian


Thank you so much! I just now saw this--sorry for the delay answering. That's Magic--and he certainly was a handful during his adolescence, LOL! He's 7 now and still very active but at least listens better at this age. *s* He's very "driven" and if/when we get another shepherd (from the same breeder, she's terrific!) we'll likely choose a pup that's more laid back.

We have a new kitten, Karma, and Magic has a new best friend to play with. They keep each other entertained but WOW, it's hard to keep up with them!

So glad you found me through the COMPLETE KITTEN CARE book. Do you have a kitten? *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

This is a new one on me...the new kitten steals underwear! Has this ever happened to you?

http://amyshojai.com/2014/05/22/bra-klepto-cat-steals-bras/

All the must-knows about kitten care are in the book of course, COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All about kitten play--and how cats play differently than dogs!

http://amyshojai.com/2014/07/16/how-pets-play/

You'll find all the kitten-aholic info you need in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

What to do when you kitty won't eat? Tips here!

http://amyshojai.com/2014/08/01/when-pets-wont-eat/

Of course, you'll find all the must-knows in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid










Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid










Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

Learn how to pet-proof your holidays here! http://amyshojai.com/create-a-pet-safe-christmas/










I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

A holiday Cat-mas story, when Seren was a baby cat: http://amyshojai.com/holiday-sparkles-a-cat-mas-story/

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid










Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid










Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid










Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid


. by amyshojai, on Flickr

Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

The kitten book is available at Audible, too! Purrrrrrrrrrrrr-fect! (and yes, that's my voice on the recording)

And...it's available in a Cat Book Bundle here with 2 other cat books: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/

I've been a "print" author for many years and am delighted to join the Kindle revolution, giving nine-lives to some of my out of print pet care books. After revising, updated, and struggling to format the cute/educational pictures, sidebars, and product/links, my first "Kindle-ized" book was born and it's been POUNCING off the shelves ever since! It's now #1 and #2 in kindle and print, cat care books, meee-WOW! More about the book under the kitten picture--and doesn't that just make ya want a new fur-kid










Complete Kitten Care covers all the "must knows" of choosing, caring for, and training your new kitten. It includes product recommendations, how-to on claw training and litter box etiquette, and managing all those kitten foibles that we love (but drives us nuts!) about these furry babies. Whether you have a pedigreed show-stopper, or find a furry waif on your doorstep, Complete Kitten Care offers all the latest behavior, veterinary and care information. I've also included fun kitten and cat websites and resources, along with cat legends, veterinary sources and more. The first edition won several awards from the Cat Writers' Association, Inc., and I wanted to make this book available in time for kitten season (and Mother's Day!) at a low cost for those who need solid info.

About me--well, I'm an equal opportunity pet lover, a certified animal behavior consultant, and passionate pet person. *s* Those are my two "furry muses" in the picture--Magic the German Shepherd, and Serendipity, the Siamese wannabe. They keep me in line--so, what pets do y'all have? (Oh, I'm from Texas so forgive the accent that slips in now and then, LOL!) And yes, pictures of Seren (as a baby) are in the book...she's currently 16-years-YOUNG.

purrs & wags,
amy


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's kitten season! Volunteer to help these furry waifs get a paw-step ahead. Tips here for kitten socialization:

http://amyshojai.com/kitten-training-foodshelterlove/










All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's kitten season! Tips here for understanding CAT TALK & kitten socialization:

http://amyshojai.com/do-you-speak-cat-learn-how-in-this-webinar/










All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's kitten season! Do you know how they land on their feet...and can STILL be injured?

http://amyshojai.com/cat-falls-how-do-cats-land-on-their-feet/










All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Need kitten advise? Be sure to find out all the must-knows in this award winning book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

THIS was the book with 9 lives--contracted for, got advance, book cancelled, book sold for new advance, book out of print, book updated/re-leased etc etc etc...

And NOW you can get free audio review copies for it's next incarnation! Learn the whole story here:

http://amyshojai.com/complete-kitten-care-new-cover/

Need kitten advise? Be sure to find out all the must-knows in this award winning book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

THIS was the book with 9 lives--contracted for, got advance, book cancelled, book sold for new advance, book out of print, book updated/re-leased etc etc etc...

Need kitten advise? Be sure to find out all the must-knows in this award winning book!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> THIS was the book with 9 lives--contracted for, got advance, book cancelled, book sold for new advance, book out of print, book updated/re-leased etc etc etc...
> 
> Need kitten advice? Be sure to find out all the must-knows in this award winning book! Available on Audible.com too!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's kitten season! Tips here for understanding CAT TALK & kitten socialization:

http://amyshojai.com/do-you-speak-cat-learn-how-in-this-webinar/










All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's Adopt-A-Shelter-Cat Month! Here are some tips on choosing your heart-cat:

http://amyshojai.com/adopt-shelter-cats-month/










All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-Amy-Shojai-ebook/dp/B003I851O6/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-Amy-Shojai-ebook/dp/B003I851O6/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-Amy-Shojai-ebook/dp/B003I851O6/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-Amy-Shojai-ebook/dp/B003I851O6/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ON SALE for 99-cents through Father's Day!

All the kitten must-knows are in the book, of course!

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Kitten-Care-Amy-Shojai-ebook/dp/B003I851O6/


----------

